# Other > Fun and games >  Great Movie and TV Theme Tunes

## Hugo-agogo

A great theme tune is so evocative, lifting a film or programme to another level. What are your favorites? 

Here's a few I heard recently :): 

The Running Man:



Macgyver:
https://youtu.be/UKTNWI0eYJ4

----------


## S deleted

Oh this is too easy...

----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (21-01-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## S deleted



----------


## purplefan

What you talking about Willis?  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

Best theme EVER!!!

----------


## S deleted



----------

OldMike (21-01-16)

----------


## S deleted

I could do this all night but ill give someone else a chance :p

----------


## Jarre

Can't beat red dwarfs theme, come on you know he words!

----------



----------


## OldMike

Of all the John Williams themes I think this is one of the best.
It has an oriental feel to it.

7 years in Tibet.

----------


## OldMike

This always gets my vote in the poll for top movie themes on Classicfm.
The Magnificent Seven theme.

----------

purplefan (22-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

And finally,
2001 A Space Odyssey the opening theme (Also sprach Zarathustra - Sunrise by Richard Strauss)



Now it's your turn :D

----------

purplefan (22-01-16),S deleted (22-01-16)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

OldMike (22-01-16),purplefan (22-01-16)

----------


## Zeppelin



----------

OldMike (22-01-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Ronnie Hazlehurst, Sorry theme :O: 

https://youtu.be/zmL-OT4Q3sc

----------


## purplefan

> Ronnie Hazlehurst, Sorry theme
> 
> https://youtu.be/zmL-OT4Q3sc


Why not last of the summer wine? Much better than that.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan

People of a certain age will remember this one. 
A point for guessing correctly the Prog rock group who recorded it.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Hugo-agogo

The Star Chamber, a thriller with Michael Douglas :): 

https://youtu.be/5yw4Y1ZQM8g

----------


## S deleted

> People of a certain age will remember this one. 
> A point for guessing correctly the Prog rock group who recorded it.


I can honestly say I do not know. I'll take a wild guess and say Procol Harum due to it having a whiter shade of pale feel about it

----------


## OldMike

Theme for the Onedin line (Khachaturian: Adagio of Spartacus and Phrygia from the ballet Spartacus)


I always think of tall sailing ships when I hear this.

----------

purplefan (22-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

> I can honestly say I do not know. I'll take a wild guess and say Procol Harum due to it having a whiter shade of pale feel about it


It was dutch prog rockers vandergraph generator.  :(y):

----------


## purplefan

Here is one Mike will appreciate.

----------

OldMike (22-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

I certainly appreciate it Purple, think it was in the charts back in the day.  :(y):

----------


## purplefan

When i here this tune i think of old mike sitting in his kitchen getting to grips with new fangled contraptions. LOL

----------

OldMike (25-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

I used to drink this stuff by the crate load.  :(rofl):

----------

Paula (25-01-16),S deleted (25-01-16)

----------


## Paula

Still know every word of the R Whites song! (I'm a secret lemonade drinker)

----------


## S deleted

I thought this was a thread for GREAT movie and TV theme tunes? Came on PF sort the wheat from the chaff mate lol

----------


## purplefan

Sorry ill start up a thread of Great TV adds then. LOL.  :(rofl):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

John Barry - Midnight cowboy

----------


## S deleted



----------


## Hugo-agogo

A good one for us here :): 

Round the twist:

----------


## S deleted



----------

Paula (27-01-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Bananaman

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Superted :(bear):

----------

Suzi (27-01-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Battlestar Galactica original theme :): :

----------

S deleted (27-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

What about the world at war theme? I watched an episode on yesterday TV and it is still a great theme.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Pressure Drop

For films, it's pretty much anything by Ennio Morricone, from his 1960s spaghetti western scores to more recent(ish) work like The Mission, and Cinema Paradiso. For TV, the theme tune from The Sweeney always stirs up a bit of nostalgia: " Get yer trousers on, you're nicked!!!"

----------

purplefan (25-02-16)

----------


## Pressure Drop

.....and then there's the song from The Banana Splits!

----------


## S deleted



----------



----------


## S deleted



----------

purplefan (25-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

> For films, it's pretty much anything by Ennio Morricone, from his 1960s spaghetti western scores to more recent(ish) work like The Mission, and Cinema Paradiso. For TV, the theme tune from The Sweeney always stirs up a bit of nostalgia: " Get yer trousers on, you're nicked!!!"


I loved the theme to the good bad and ugly. Had it as my ring tone for years.  Sweden was good what about tomorrow's world?

----------


## purplefan

> 


Did you know Stella that they have removed the alabama flag from the dukes car ? The flag is deemed offensive now.

----------


## S deleted

Oh for goodness sake. Bring back Alf Garnet, lol

----------

purplefan (25-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

Jaquaia (26-02-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan

I wasnt a big fan of Andromida but The never ending story was a great film. Limhal.  Now in my opinion Hugo Limhal should have been a better choice of judge on the voice that Drama Queen Boy George.

----------


## purplefan

I PITTY THE FOOL WHO DONT LIKE THE  A-TEAM :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

Remember this one?

----------

S deleted (26-02-16)

----------


## S deleted

I've got the box set of Quantum Leap, I love it.

----------


## purplefan

Quantum leap was a show I stumbled across and the stories in it were so good. I can still watch it today.
My favourite one was Jimmy.

----------


## S deleted

the JFK two parter was brilliant

----------


## purplefan

> the JFK two parter was brilliant


I remember that because of the beginning and how it look at the facts surrounding the case. There were some great Stories in that show. They should bring it back as i was not happy with the ending.

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## S deleted

A movie franchise with some amazing music through out.

----------


## S deleted

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tn7kaOQvEfM#

----------


## purplefan

I think westerns have some of the most memorable themes. Here is my personal favorite.

----------

OldMike (09-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

I think westerns have some of the most memorable themes. Here is my personal favorite.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I agree you get some epic themes in westerns. Here's one of my favorite:

----------

OldMike (09-03-16),purplefan (09-03-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I used to love the secret diary of Adrian Mole, read all the books and loved Ian Dury's theme tune for the tv series:

----------

OldMike (09-03-16),purplefan (09-03-16),S deleted (09-03-16)

----------


## purplefan

That was from Adrian mole.  :(rofl):

----------



----------


## purplefan

Love this song. Still sends shivers down my spine.

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

"For I must face the man who hates me, or lie a coward in my grave..."

I love that one too Purplefan :):

----------


## purplefan

> "For I must face the man who hates me, or lie a coward in my grave..."
> 
> I love that one too Purplefan


Great lyrics mate. I love that film and have to watch it every time it is on.

----------


## purplefan

My all time favorite comedy.  :(rofl):

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

Paula (25-03-16)

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## purplefan

That was class but i loved sapphire and steel better. Joanna Lumley is hot.

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## purplefan



----------

S deleted (19-04-16)

----------


## purplefan

The film was a bit crap apart from the spinning head scene but the music was a piece of genius.

----------

S deleted (19-04-16)

----------


## purplefan



----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

Yep the Exorcist theme was Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells wasn't it? So good choice.

Get Carter is such a cool film with a suitably cool theme! :):

----------

S deleted (21-04-16)

----------


## S deleted

In tribute to the short one. RIP

----------



----------


## purplefan

It says This video is private.

----------


## S deleted

Fixed I hope

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I had trouble trying to find the official video from the movie a few years back, so it maybe one of those that's really copyright guarded (like Don Henley's Boys of Summer and Glen Campbell's Wichita Line man).

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I think Damon Albarn wrote this for the cult classic Ravenous,

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

purplefan (22-04-16)

----------


## S deleted

I've seen the two Capri's that they used in the Professionals. Couple of guys in Manchester own them (or did). And I know where the Minder car is. Owned by a dude in Evesham

----------


## Angie

One of my all time favourite films

Convoy

----------

purplefan (22-04-16)

----------


## Angie

And another

And Italian job

----------

purplefan (22-04-16)

----------


## S deleted

10-4 rubber duck. I love that too

----------

Angie (22-04-16)

----------


## Flo

> 10-4 rubber duck. I love that too


Easy Rider!!

----------


## purplefan

> One of my all time favourite films
> 
> Convoy


my all time favorite film is smokey and the bandit. Had a C.B for years.  happy days.  :(rofl):

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Flo  :):

----------


## purplefan

> And another
> 
> And Italian job


A few years ago i went to Silverstone for a  bike race and stayed over. The Italians were right next to us giving it all that! So we started singing the self-preservation society and It was so funny seeing the expressions on the Italian faces wondering what the hell we were singing. great ending.

----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------


## Hugo-agogo



----------

purplefan (10-05-16)

----------


## purplefan

Best Bond theme ever.

----------


## purplefan

What about mash? I loved that show. I can't put up theme as I am using my phone.

----------


## Lost



----------


## Bereft

Loved this show as a child and the theme still makes me smile even at my worst moments  :):

----------

S deleted (09-07-16)

----------

